# I guess I should actually post....



## Shire (May 21, 2018)

Made an account here a while ago and forgot to come back!

I've been a dj for a little over a decade, been a producer for about 8 years (mostly techno and tech house), and decided to start to learn to be a composer.


----------



## DMDComposer (May 21, 2018)

Shire said:


> Made an account here a while ago and forgot to come back!
> 
> I've been a dj for a little over a decade, been a producer for about 8 years (mostly techno and tech house), and decided to start to learn to be a composer.


Eager to hear some of your work. :D


----------



## Shire (May 21, 2018)

I guess maybe I should include my Bandcamp? 
https://shire1.bandcamp.com/


----------



## ghandizilla (May 25, 2018)

We've been monitoring you for years, wondering if you were the chosen One, ought to end all conflicts and create consensus on the best tools.

How disappointing it is in the end.

(Just joking. Welcome to VI-C  )


----------

